# lockscreen issues with OMFGB



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been having this, I'm not going to call it a problem because the lickscreen works great. But when I hit my lock button on top of my phone it takes about 2 seconds for the lockscreen to appear. I tried bumping up my min clock speed, didn't work, and I did install the recommended way. I'm at a lose, anyone know a fix,its just annoying. I want to lockscren to be fast like the rom.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry about that posted that on my phone and didn't realize it was in the wrong spot.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Make sure your min clock speed is not too low as this could be a reason for what you are experiencing.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

I have tried that and it didn't change it I bumped my min clock speed up to 524 and it still had the same amount of lag. I really don't know what to do? I may try another AOSP rom how is cm7 1.6.1? I hear 1.7 is messed up.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet your screen brightness its set to auto and it's just to dim to see until it auto adjusts. Set your brightness to a fixed value and see if your problem goes away.

I believe they're working on a way to get the advanced brightness settings into God Mode but it may take a while.


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

No joy I always run set brightness I don't like auto. I don't know what the problem is... lol advanced brightness would be awesome.


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

Give SHIFTAO5P a shot. I love it.

Sent From SHIFTAO5P Using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

LingK said:


> Give SHIFTAO5P a shot. I love it.
> 
> Sent From SHIFTAO5P Using RootzWiki Forums


This haha...

In all honesty the two solutions posted where the two things I was going to say...but since that was covered already, option 3 

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

"LingK said:


> Give SHIFTAO5P a shot. I love it.
> 
> Sent From SHIFTAO5P Using RootzWiki Forums


How is the battery life and bugs? I need about 13 hours OJ the stock battery.


----------

